# Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine



## wobblerbau-jw (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

ich baue jetzt schon seit ungefähr 2 Jahren Wobbler. Bis jetzt nur Handarbeit. Nun meine Frage, ob einer schon mal eine Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine selber gebaut hat. Ich nenne es einfach mal Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine, denn diese Maschine tasten ein "Original" ab und fräst dieses dann als exakte Kopie in ein Stück Holz.
Hier ein paar Links was ich meine...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FaMk_3SXDIM&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=95fD3kIqHSY&feature=related
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hH-VcY86yAg&feature=related

Hat jemand Ahnung von so etwas oder vielleicht sogar eine Bauanleitung? Es bin mir bewusst, dass es schon etwas sehr ausgefallenes ist, aber den Wobblerbau würde es schon enorm erleichtern. Zudem bin ich halt ein leidenschaftlicher Bastler und muss immer wieder neue Projekte haben 

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw

_________________________________________
E-Mail: wobblerbau-jw@web.de





Homepage: wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com


----------



## jannickb (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

ich seh sowas grade zum ersten mal und bin etwas sprachlos 
super heftiges teil!! wird man sich wohl aus aluminium erstma son gestell basteln...stell ich mir nich so leicht vor! einerseits muss es stabil sein, damit die erhebungen 1:1 eweitergegeben werden, andererseits muss es leicht genug sein, damit auf dem ausgangsrohling der druck nicht zu groß wird und ihn beschädigt. der vordere "drehteil" is ja recht einfach aufgebaut.


----------



## angel-daddy (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

sieht cool aus! Das kann ne Menge Geld sparen.........

VG Martin


----------



## Ein_Angler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Hi!

Du sprichst da ein Thema an wovon ich schon längere Zeit träume, am Bau so einer Maschine würde ich mich auch sofort beteiligen. Den Aufbau sieht man ja und diesen nachzubauen sollte eigentlich kein Problem sein, die nötigen Sachen dafür bekommt man bestimmt auch günstig zusammen. Leider habe ich auch noch keine Bauanleitung für solche Maschinen gesehen, aber mit etwas technischer und mechanischer Versiertheit sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## Wickedstyler (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

google mal nach lure copy machine ... sind ein paar foren bilder und videos auch von anderen varianten .. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8oSMf_1nLqE&feature=player_embedded

http://www.google.de/search?q=vaappusorvi&hl=de&prmd=imvns&tbm=isch&tbo=u&source=univ&sa=X&ei=i3PoT-mIDc_P4QTit8jPAQ&ved=0CEsQsAQ&biw=1152&bih=620


----------



## Denni_Lo (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*



jannickb schrieb:


> ich seh sowas grade zum ersten mal und bin etwas sprachlos ...


Noch nie einen Schlüssel beim Schlüsseldienst nachmachen lassen? Ähnliche Maschinen sind bei denen meist Standard, zwar für Metall und ohne Drehgestell, aber das Prinzip ist gleich.

Man kann das ganze auf die Spitze treiben und einen 3D Drucker bauen ~1k€

http://www.golem.de/1111/87878.html

3D CAD Zeichnung erstellt und das Teil macht es von alleine.


----------



## Endmin (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Ich denke die Maschine ist recht einfach selber zu bauen wenn man sich ein wenig mit Maschinen auskennt.

Die Maschine läuft von links nach rechts einfach auf einer Gewindestange die sich langsam dreht und so die Maschine immer weiter rüber fahren lässt. Um den Druck der Maschine zu minimieren, würde ich auf der anderen Seite ein Gegengewicht montieren. Das Gestänge würde ich aus Aluminium bauen und am besten gut versteifen. Dann müsste das eigentlich gut funktionieren.

gruß Endmin


----------



## Bulettenbär (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

weitere Infos auf Tackleunderground.com ! Da gibts nen eigenen Fred dazu.


----------



## Gohann (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Hallo Bastelfreunde, auf den vom TE verlinkten Videos handelt es sich um selbst gebaute Kopierfräsen, die Wobbler etc. vom Original kopieren.  Als Fräser wurde in Film 1 u.3 das Prinzip Oberfräse benutzt, obwohl der Antrieb für mich eher aussieht wie ein umgebauter Waschmaschinenmotor.
In Film 2 wurde mehr oder weniger ein Kreissägenblatt auf einen Winkelschleifer (Flex) montiert.

Als Einspannelemente dienten Schnellspannbohrfutter.

Jedem einigermassen versierten Bastler ist der Nachbau möglich. Ich persönlich warne aber ausdrücklich davor!|uhoh:

Abgesägte Gliedmassen wachsen nicht mehr nach! Augen auch nicht!

In diesem Sinne#d

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (25. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Es freut mich, dass ich da ein Thema gefunden habe, welches anscheinend nicht nur mich interessiert! 

Erst einmal dazu ... 



> Ich persönlich warne aber ausdrücklich davor!
> Abgesägte Gliedmassen wachsen nicht mehr nach! Augen auch nicht!



Mir ist bewusst, dass das keine Maschine ist, mit der man spaßen sollte. Aber meiner Meinung nach ist das mit vielen Maschinen so. Von der Bohrmaschine bis zur Oberfräse, alles ist irgendwo gefährlich, wenn man nicht mit der nötigen Vorsicht und mit einem guten Verstand an die Sache ran geht. Wie gesagt das ist meine Meinung dazu, aber es ist ja nicht verboten und auch nicht falsch vor einer solchen Maschine "Marke Eigenbau" zu warnen!

Hier einmal eine grobe Bauanleitung... 
http://kalastus.com/keskustelu/messages/93835/22659.jpg





Im Prinzip braucht man zwei Achsen. Eine mit den Wobblern (Original und Nachbildung), welche sich mit mäßiger Geschwindigkeit dreht. Auf der anderen Achse liegt der Motor mit Fräskopf und "das Teil zum abtasten". Diese Achse wird vermutlich durch eine Welle langsam zur Seite bewegt. Wichtig bei den Achsen denke ich ist eine sehr gute Lagerung.
Das Gestell würde ich auch wie schon angesprochen aus Aluminium fertigen und natürlich gut verstärken. Von einem Gegengewicht hab ich diesen ganzen Videos aber nichts gesehen. Einen gewissen Druck braucht die Fräse wahrscheinlich auch. Ist dann alles so weit fertig ist es nur eine Frage der Justierung/Einstellung bis der Wobbler auch 1:1 kopiert wird.

Ich werde mir mal weiter Gedanken dazu machen und diesen eher groben Plan versuchen zu verfeinern.

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw

_________________________________________
E-Mail: wobblerbau-jw@web.de




Homepage: wobblerbaujw.jimdo.com


----------



## Schxxnwxld (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Hallo,

für meine Messwerterfassung, fehlt mir nur noch die X-Achse, alle anderen Teile und das Gestell sind fertig.
Vorerst messe ich mit meiner CNC-Maschine.
Mit dieser Messvorrichtung kann ich Teile abtasten die 200 mm lang und 100 mm breit sind, die Messung macht eine Messuhr mit 25 mm Weg.
Die Abtastgenauigkeit ist 0,01.
Wie eng ich die Messpunkte setzen möchte und auf welcher Messfläche sie angeordnet sind, lege ich mit einem Programm fest, das ich erstellt habe.

Wenn die Messwerterfassung gestartet ist, läuft sie automatisch ab, ich muss nicht dabei sein.

Die abgetasteten Werte werden in eine Exeldatei geschrieben und gleichzeitig eine 3-d Kontur gezeichnet.
Diese 3-d Kontur kann ich beliebig verkleinern und vergrößern.

Aus dieser Kontur ertellt eine weitere Software ein CNC-Programm und die Teile können, entweder von 2 zwei oder von 4 Seiten, gefräst werden.

Welche Vorteile bringt mein Weg vom Messen zum Fräsen?

Die nachgebauten Teile können in der Größe kleiner, gleich oder größer gemacht werden.
Ich muss beim Messvorgang nicht dabei sein und beim Fräsen nur zum Umspannen.

Ein Fräsmaschine habe ich schon vor Jahren gebaut, sie ist vorhanden.
Es geht auch ohne Messvorrichtung, die Messung kann auch die CNC-Maschine selbst machen.
Der Arbeitsaufwand für CNC-Maschine oder Kopiervorrichtung dürfte ungefähr gleich sein.
Die Kosten für die Mechanik auch. Bei der CNC-Maschine kommt noch die Steuerung dazu.

Wenn die Messvorrichtung fertig ist, werde ich ein Bild zeigen.

Auf jeden Fall gefällt mir auch die Kopiervorrichtung.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## Gohann (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*



wobblerbau-jw schrieb:


> Es freut mich, dass ich da ein Thema gefunden habe, welches anscheinend nicht nur mich interessiert!
> 
> Erst einmal dazu ...
> 
> ...



Ich denke deine Einstellung ist schon richtig und Du gehst anscheinend auch mit dem nötigen Respekt an die Sache. Ich wollte einentlich nur die warnen, die meinen mit ein paar Sachen aus dem Baumarkt ne Kopiervorrichtung bauen zu können. Meist fliegt dann alles schon beim Probelauf durch die Gegend.

Ich denke mal der von dir in der Zeichnung genannte Dremel hat zu wenig Kraft oder gibt schnell den Geist auf.

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Video 2:
Bewegt wird das ganze seitwerts mittels Gewindestange auf der hinteren Achse.
Abtaster und Werkzeug auf gleicher Höhe. 
Achse 3 wird von Bohrmaschine?!? bewegt , da sitzt der Rohling und die Vorlage drauf.


----------



## ein Angler (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Hi
Ich habe mir mal eine Maschine gebaut mit der man einen Wund herstellen kann,
http://www.killinger.de/shpSR.php?p1=598
Bei sowas wie auch hier muss alles passen Vorschubgeschwindigkeit zur Spanabnahme. Sonst wird das ein sehr rauher Geselle oder der Klotz fliegt raus.
Der 2. Film zeigt einen Fräser der aussieht wie ein Sägeblatt nur ein Sägeblatt schneidet vorn, dieses hauptsächlich seitlich. Die werden fürs kopierfräsen genommen wo die Werkstücke lang und dünn sind, Treppengeländer Säulen.
Dremel geht auf jeden Fall nicht. 
Ich würde mit Linearspindeln und Linearschlitten sowie mit Linearstangen arbeiten, die Kosten nicht mehr die Welt und da ist alles Spielfrei und als Vorschub eine Kugelumlaufspindel mit einem Getriebemotor. Der 2. hat sowas auch.
Hier geht es ja noch, aber beim Kannelieren musste ich alles über einen Motor betreiben sprich Vorschub und Werkstückumdrehungen und dann noch alles verstellbar in Bezug Vorschub um verschiedene Windungen herzustellen.
Auf jeden Fall muss alles was Schwingungen erzeugt was Spiel hat vermieden werden. Jegliches Spiel wiederspiegelt sich in der Oberfläche des Werkstücks.
Andreas


----------



## Denni_Lo (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Der Ersteller der 2ten Videos wurde nach dem Blatt gefragt, hier seine Antwort:



> Обыкновенный диск для цыркулярок, 125 мм с мелким победитовым зубом.



Normales Kreissägeblatt mit 125 mm mit feiner Pobedit Zahnung


----------



## Wickedstyler (26. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

schon ne schöne sache .. hab jetzt selber mal ein bisschen geschaut .. es gibt viele verschiedene konfigurationen für diese maschine .. mit einer achse , mit 2 achsen .. horizontale , vertikal angeordnet .. mit automatischer führung über schrittmotor undundund .. 
im großen und ganzen ist der aufbau nachvollziehbar und sollte auch von einem geschickten heimwerker realisierbar sein ..


----------



## magic_blumentopf (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Nehmen wir an, die Kopier Fräse ist gebaut und voll funktionsfähig und jetzt will man damit Orginal Wobbler kopieren.

Dafür braucht man ja die Orginal Wobbler sprich ich muss mir ja trotzdem Wobbler kaufen?
Wo sind dann Ersparnisse oder Vorteile?#c


----------



## Gohann (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*



magic_blumentopf schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, die Kopier Fräse ist gebaut und voll funktionsfähig und jetzt will man damit Orginal Wobbler kopieren.
> 
> Dafür braucht man ja die Orginal Wobbler sprich ich muss mir ja trotzdem Wobbler kaufen?
> Wo sind dann Ersparnisse oder Vorteile?#c



Da musst Du schon einige Wobbler bauen. Du musst ja zu den Kosten für das Original auch noch die Anschaffungskosten für die Bauteile der Maschine dazurechnen.

In erster Line geht es ja auch darum mit selbst gebauten Ködern Fische zu fangen.

Ich baue zwar im Moment noch keine Wobbler, interessiert bin ich trotzdem. Ich giesse mir aber meine Jigköpfe und Pilker selber!

Der Schmelzofen hat mich vor gut 12 Jahren mal 200 DM gekostet. Da ich in Hängerträchtigen Revieren fische,  Wracks und Rhein, hat sich der Ofen schon lange bezahlt gemacht.

Ich giesse mir meine Grundbleie etc. auch selber.

Du siehst, irgendwann lohnt sich der ganze Aufwand.:m

Wenn ich beim Dorschangeln im Ärmelkanal am Wrack hänge,lass ich die paar Cent gerne abreissen. Der 5€ Pilker fällt da schon eher ins Gewicht!#t

Gruß Gohann#h


----------



## Seele (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Sehr gute Leistung mit günstigen Materialien. Bis auf die Säge/Fräse oder was man auch immer will ist das alles relativ günstig für eine Kompiervorrichtung gelöst. MAn kann auch im Drechselbedarf mal nacschauen, da gibts auch Kopiervorrichtungen.


----------



## Ein_Angler (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*



magic_blumentopf schrieb:


> Nehmen wir an, die Kopier Fräse ist gebaut und voll funktionsfähig und jetzt will man damit Orginal Wobbler kopieren.
> 
> Dafür braucht man ja die Orginal Wobbler sprich ich muss mir ja trotzdem Wobbler kaufen?
> Wo sind dann Ersparnisse oder Vorteile?#c




Es geht ja nicht mal darum irgendwelche Rapalas zu kopieren sondern Eigenkreationen. Jetzt hast du dir einen geschnitzt und der läuft toll, also gehst du hin und macht aus einem 30 Duplikate. Die bekommen alle eine andere Farbe, oder du machst dir 10 verschiedene Farben und jeweils einen in floating einen in suspending und einen sinker. Mit so einen Kopiermaschine kannst du dir aus einem guten ganze schnell noch viel guterere machen ohne den einen perfekt nach schnitzen zu müssen.




seele schrieb:


> Sehr gute Leistung mit günstigen Materialien. Bis  auf die Säge/Fräse oder was man auch immer will ist das alles relativ  günstig für eine Kompiervorrichtung gelöst. MAn kann auch im  Drechselbedarf mal nacschauen, da gibts auch  Kopiervorrichtungen.



So wie ich das bisher gesehen habe gibt es nur Kopiervorichtungen für Tischbeine oder Treppengeländersprossen, aber für 3D Kopien leider nicht. Dafür drehet sich bei den Drechselkopierern die Werkstaoffachse viel zu schnell.


----------



## Bulettenbär (27. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Also für die Massenproduktion gibt es bessere Methoden. Ich war auch dabei so eine Maschine zu bauen. Komme aber wegen meiner wenigen Freizeit jetzt nicht weiter...

Was nützt es wenn ich vielleicht 40 Minuten sparen kann um einen Rohling herzustellen. Es geht noch viel Zeit drauf um das Holz zu versiegeln (Epoxyharz), Ösen einzukleben und den Rohling nachzzuschleifen. Auch kann ich nur primitive Formen fräsen....

Wie wäre es denn mit dem erstellen einer Gießform und dem Gießen eines Köders aus PUR-Resin und Microspheres? Ja, viel einfacher!

Trotzdem hat die Maschine ihren Reiz, ganz einfach weil es ein schönes Männer-Spielzeug ist!


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Extrem interessant in dem Zusammenhang sind 3D-Drucker. Die entwickeln sich rasant weiter und man bekommt sie inzwischen für ca 500€. Plastik-Wobbler nach CAD Zeichnungen zum selbstdrucken.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

... aber nur einen pro Typ.
Brauchst Du nur ein Wobbler pro Typ.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## GrafvonMontedisco (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Verlieren wird man den Wobbler schon noch, dann druckt man sich nen zweiten. 

Oder was meinst du?


----------



## Schxxnwxld (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit dem erstellen einer Gießform und dem Gießen eines Köders aus PUR-Resin und Microspheres? Ja, viel einfacher!



Hallo,

... das mach ich schon viele Jahre so, aber immer erst, wenn ich sicher bin, dass ein Typ besonders gut geht.

Ein Form aus Metall zu machen ist nicht wenig Arbeit, deshalb fertige ich auch Wobbler aus Holz.
Zwei Hälften, Draht und Gewicht hinen, zusammen kleben und lackieren.

Von den Hälften fräse ich meistens 4 Stück gleichzeitig, dabei sein muss ich nicht, nur neues Holz einspannen, wenn die 4 Hälften gefräst sind.

Beim fräsen kann ich auch die Größe verändern, so dass ich von einem Typ verschiedene Größen fertigen kann.

Eine Metallform ist fest, wenn ich eine andere Größe haben möchte muss ich einen neue Form anfertigen.

Bei Kunststoff entfällt die Nachbehandlung, je nach Kunststofffarbe sind nur drei Lackierungen erforderlich.

Holz muss zuerst "dicht" gemacht werden.

So haben beide Methoden Vor- und Nachteile.

Gruß
Theodor


----------



## wobblerbau-jw (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*



Bulettenbär schrieb:


> Also für die Massenproduktion gibt es bessere Methoden.
> ...
> Wie wäre es denn mit dem erstellen einer Gießform und dem Gießen eines Köders aus PUR-Resin und Microspheres? Ja, viel einfacher!
> ...
> Trotzdem hat die Maschine ihren Reiz, ganz einfach weil es ein schönes Männer-Spielzeug ist!



Hallo

Wenn man in die Massenproduktion übergehen will, dann würde auch schon fürs erst eine einfache Kopiermaschine reichen.
Ich betreibe das Wobblerbauen aber so wie so nur als ein Hobby.
Wahrscheinlich würde ich auch wenn ich die Maschine hätte noch weiterhin den ein oder anderen Wobbler von Hand schnitzen. Das macht einfach mehr Spaß.

Das mit einer Gießform hat viele Vorteile und geht auch schneller. Aber für mich sind halt vor allem selbstgebaute HOLZ-Wobbler was ganz besonderes. Aber darüber lässt sich sicherlich streiten. Plastik- oder Kunststoff-Wobbler die alle gleich sind, die kann ich mir auch im Laden kaufen.

Das mit dem "Männer-Spielzeug" ... da muss ich dir recht geben. Es geht mir auch mehr um das Projekt eine Kopiermaschine Marke Eigenbau selber zu bauen, wie um eine Maschine für die Wobbler-Massenproduktion! 

Es bleibt einfach ein Hobby. Und wie das mit vielen anderen Hobbys ist, man steckt meistens mehr Geld rein als man wieder einnimmt! 

Grüße
wobblerbau-jw


----------



## Ein_Angler (28. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*



GrafvonMontedisco schrieb:


> Extrem interessant in dem Zusammenhang sind 3D-Drucker. Die entwickeln sich rasant weiter und man bekommt sie inzwischen für ca 500€. Plastik-Wobbler nach CAD Zeichnungen zum selbstdrucken.



Mein Bruder ist dipl. Designer und hat schon während des Studiums viel mit solchen 3D-Druckern zu tuen gehabt. Ich kann dir sagen das es sich nicht lohnt weil die Struktur die aufgebaut wird nicht gut genug ist. Es entstehen Rillen an der Oberfläche und die Rillen müssen nachgeschliffen werden um eine glatte Oberfläche zu erhalten. Ausserdem sind die kosten viel zu hoch, das Material ist richtig teuer und so ein Wobbler (wollte einen Drucken lassen) würde mich in der Grösse eines Super Shad Raps über 20€ kosten.


----------



## Schxxnwxld (29. Juni 2012)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Hallo wobblerbau-j, 

genau diese Bemerkung:
"... die alle gleich sind, die kann ich mir auch im Laden kaufen."
stimmt bei mir nicht.

Ich habe sehr erfolgreiche Wobblerformen die man "nicht" im Laden kaufen kann.
Es ist mir nur bei zwei Formen gelungen mehr Erfolg damit zu haben, als mit allen die ich schon gekauft habe.

Gerade weil diese Formen sehr erfolgreich sind, ist es für mich wichtig, dass alle im Gewicht und in der Form gleich sind.

Deshalb habe ich den Aufwand betrieben, davon Negativformen zu machen.

Nicht um Geld zu sparen, dass ich Geld spare, ist ein schöner Nebenefekt.
Jetzt da die Formen fertig sind kostet ein Wobbler den Preis für: ein Stück Draht, ein Stückchen Kunsttoff für die Schaufel, 2 Sprengringe und zwei Drillinge. Farbe benötige ich nicht viel, weil die Oberfläche glatt und dicht ist und die Rohlingfarbe weiß.

Nach meinen Erfahrungen mit dem Wobblerbau "Von Hand" , mit der CNC-Fräsmaschine und mit dem Fertigen mit Hilfe eine Form, haben alle drei Methoden Vorteile und ihre Berechtigung.

Gruß

Theodor


----------



## strawinski (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

also ich arbeite ja viel mit Biresin Gießharz. Allerdings bin ich noch nicht auf den Dreh gekommen Wobbler zu gießen.. Der erste Grund wäre das man sie beliebig vervielfältigen kann. Je Form so 100 mal. Das ist wichtig weil man ja auch einiges Material verliert. 
Ich würde einen guten fängigen kaufen und einfach nachbauen. Die Acrylfarben habe ich den Rest bekommt man. Zum Schluss mit Acrylklarlack überziehen. Das mßsste einfach und simpel zu erledigen sein...Was meint ihr


----------



## StefanM1992 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

Hab da auch schon mal drüber nachgedacht allerdings muss ich dazu sagen dass mir dass dann mit den drahtösen eingießen und so etwas zu aufwendig erschienen ist leider weiß ich nicht ob man die bei resin dann auch einfach im nach hinein einkleben kann wie bei zb abachiholz
Lg aus dem schönen Oberbayern


----------



## strawinski (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*

naja, es gibt ja Modelle, die kosten richtig Geld. Wenn da mal einer hängenbleibt dann sind vielleicht 30 Euro weg. Oder 50. Und das pro Saison dann 5 mal...Das wäre sehr tragisch. Also mal einen kaufen und mal einen nachbauen. Wenn ich etwas mehr ruhe habe, teste ich dies mal durch. Vielleicht mach ich dann paar teure auf Bestellung für die Hälfte oder ein Drittel...


----------



## StefanM1992 (3. März 2015)

*AW: Wobbler-Kopier-Maschine*



strawinski schrieb:


> naja, es gibt ja Modelle, die kosten richtig Geld. Wenn da mal einer hängenbleibt dann sind vielleicht 30 Euro weg. Oder 50. Und das pro Saison dann 5 mal...Das wäre sehr tragisch. Also mal einen kaufen und mal einen nachbauen. Wenn ich etwas mehr ruhe habe, teste ich dies mal durch. Vielleicht mach ich dann paar teure auf Bestellung für die Hälfte oder ein Drittel...



@Strawinski: Also wenn du den Livid Fish von Nazebaits hinbekommst nehm ich das angebot gern an Vorraussetzung dafür wäre allerdings auch der lauf wie beim original https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Hi00FECnQs
freu mich auf deine Rückmeldung


----------

